# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Χριστουγεννιάτικα Λαμπάκια

## DGeorge

Πολλή Καλημέρα στην Παρέα σας  :Smile: 
Δεν γνωρίζω αν θυμάται κανείς, κάποια αρκετά~πολύ παλιά Χριστουγεννιάτικα λαμπάκια, (έλεγαν ότι ήταν Γιαπωνέζικης κατασκευής) τα οποία -όπως ήταν το κανονικό λαμπάκι-ψείρα- φόραγαν από πάνω μιά ημιδιάφανη μπαλίτσα, ένα κερί, ένα ζωάκι, ένα χιονανθρωπάκι, κλπ διάφορα χαριτωμένα.
Φέτος ανακάλυψα στο πατάρι τέσσερεις (!) -παρακαλώ- τέτοιες σειρές! Έπαθα ψυχολογικό ΣΟΚ, καθώς με έστειλαν ~42-45 χρόνια πίσω.
Ειδικά όταν είδα ότι λειτουργούσαν, παλιμπαίδισα κυριολεκτικά (ο 53άρης  :Tongue2: ).
Κάθε σειρά έχει 10 λαμπάκια (προφανώς 22V τάση λειτουργίας για το καθένα), και ένα από αυτά είχε και διμεταλλικό, ώστε να αναβοσβήνουν και τα υπόλοιπα (στον ρυθμό του). :Wink: 
Μία λοιπόν από τις τέσσεερεις αυτές σειρές, έχει -προφανώς- κολλημένο το διμεταλλικό, και μένει αναμμένη μόνιμα.
Θα ήθελα, αν είναι δυνατόν, μιά λύση είτε από το εμπόριο, είτε κατασκευή, ώστε να δώσω και στη σειρά αυτή ένα τυχαίο αναβόσβησμα.
Εννοείται ότι αναβοσβήνουν όλα τα λαμπάκια μαζί, (όταν λειτουργούν), για να μην υπάρξει κάποια παρεξήγηση με τις μοντέρνες σειρές, που κοντεύουν να γίνουν φωτορυθμικά.
Συμπληρωματικές πληροφορίες:
*1)* Ενώ βρήκα τρόπο συνδεσμολογίας, για να μετρήσω το ρεύμα, δυστυχώς το πολύμετρό μου μετράει μόνο συνεχές, και δεν έδωσε καμμία ένδειξη στο εναλλασσόμενο.
*2)* Παρ' όλα αυτά, ακόμα και σβηστά, το ωμόμετρό του μέτρησε συνολική αντίσταση της σειράς >2000kΩ (Ι= σημείο/σύμβολο ότι βρίσκεσαι έξω από την περιοχή μέτρησης με μέγιστο 2000kΩ). Αυτό, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, θα πρέπει να σημαίνει κάποιο ρεύμα -κατά μέγιστο- 0,00011Α, ή 0,11mΑ (πάντα με 220V τροφοδοσία).
Αν εξακολουθώ να μην κάνω λάθος, αυτό πάλι σημαίνει, ότι οποιαδήποτε κι αν είναι η λύση, που ζητώ, θα πρέπει να έχει μέγιστη ισχύ 0,0242W, ή 24,2mW (mVA για περισσότερη ακρίβεια, αλλά μιάς κι είναι καθαρόαιμα ωμικά φορτία, κάν'τε ότι δεν το βλέπετε  :Razz: ).
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τον χρόνο, την προσοχή, και οποιαδήποτε ανταπόκρισή σας.
 :Razz: 

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες:
All.jpg  Όλη η 'παρέα'.... και Single.jpg το ελαττωματικό, με το 'κολλημένο' διμεταλικό έλασμα στο εσωτερικό του.

----------


## JOUN

Για αρχη παρε ενα σταρτερ απο λαμπα φθορισμου μαζι με την βαση του και βαλτο σε σειρα με το ενα καλωδιο.Εχει μεσα ενα διμεταλλικο το οποιο μαλλον κατι θα σου κανει..Δοκιμασε και με σταρτερ 22W και με 56W.

----------


## DGeorge

Φίλε Γιώργο (συνονόματε), Πολλή Καλημέρα, Καλή Εβδομάδα, κι ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανταπόκριση! :Smile: 
Σκέφτηκα το κόλπο "starter"... Πλην όμως, λόγω πολύ μεγάλης συνολικής ωμικής αντίστασης (ελάχιστα mWatt) της σειράς, αναρωτιόμουν μήπως ένα τόσο ισχυρό, Watt-ικό διμεταλλικό, (ακόμα και 5 Watt "starter") 'δεν βλέπει' καθόλου κύκλωμα. :Think: 
Στα 5 Watt π.χ., φαίνεται να χρειάζεται ~23mA για να λειτουργήσει, την ώρα που εμείς μιλάμε για ~0,11mΑ....... (Εκτός αν κάνω κάπου λάθος στους υπολογισμούς) :Confused: 
Οπότε, αν το διμεταλλικό 'βλέπει' διακοπή κυκλώματος, το πιθανότερο είναι και να μην λειτουργήσει.
Έλεγα μήπως υπήρχε κάποια κατασκευή (π.χ. στο Hlektronika.gr) που να μπορούσε -λέμε- να ελέγξει μιά τέτοια κατάσταση....
Όπως και νά'χει το πράγμα, και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανταπόκριση.
Θ' απευθυνθώ και στις κατασκευές του Hlektronika, και θα επανέλθω (και με την πρότασή σου δοκιμασμένη) για νεώτερα.
Νά' σαι καλά

----------


## JOUN

Mαλλον κατι συμβαινει με το πολυμετρο σου..Τα λαμπακια αυτα δεν θυμαμαι τι ισχυ εχουν αλλα σιγουρα 2-3W το καθενα θα ειναι..
Αρα στην χειροτερη περιπτωση μιλαμε για πανω απο 15W τα οποια σιγουρα "βλεπει" το σταρτερ.Σου μιλαω για κολπο που εχω κανει δεκαδες φορες χωρις καμμια αποτυχια..

----------


## supermanboy

Υπάρχει το παλίο ΑΨΕ-ΣΒΗΣΕ το οποίο έμπαινε στην σειρά και έδινε το τυχαίο ναβόσβημα.Αν δεν βρεις στείλε μήνημα να σου στείλω κανα 2.

----------

